# Baffled! Can I be pregnant?



## MummyToAmberx

Or can I have a faulty batch of tests?

I have had 30 day cycles (give or take a day) for over 18 months now.
My june/july cycle was later than normal 35 days. I ordered pregnancy tests but they arrived late, by that point I started bleeding and the first day of bleeding was 17th July. I decided to try a pregnancy test on 21/22nd July just to make sure I wasn't still pregnant as this happened to me with my first in 2007, I found out at 19 weeks and it was a big shock, the test was negative.
I tried an ovulation test on the 27/28th July I had a fairly dark line so just thought my cycles was going to be more back to normal this month, I retested again today and had a very dark line (one in the picture I have added) I thought to just try a pregnancy test - that was the outcome of it. I have done 3 in total all look the same.

Anyone got any thoughts on this? Possibly pregnancy from my current cycle, so maybe I ovulated around 21/22nd july?
Or pregnancy from June cycle (app says 3rd june for ovulation but testing on 21/22nd july with pregnancy test wouldn't have been negative if that was the case?)

Also in the past when I have done both ovulation and pregnancy tests like this, when I have had a dark line on an ovulation test my pregnancy test would be much darker than it is currently looking. Not to sure what to think of that either.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've had this when being early pregnant and mega dark opk lines, was with twins but sadly lost one, my opk was positive from 6 or 7 dpo x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've had this when being early pregnant and mega dark opk lines, was with twins but sadly lost one, my opk was positive from 6 or 7 dpo x

I'm sorry to hear that, did you bleed when you lost one? Or did that happen later on in the pregnancy? x


----------



## josephine3

Wow, I would definitely say that's a bfp either way!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP for sure.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just wondering could it be ectopic?


----------



## DobbyForever

I had vanishing twin as well. My twin was partially absorbed vs expelled though before my dnc, but there was cramping and bleeding. But my pregnancy tests were progressing rapidly/as were my early betas. So I wouldn’t think you lost a twin or the test on the 21st would have been positive. I also can’t imagine you ovulating on CD 5 and a positive pregnancy test on CD 10. The timing doesn’t make sense. The only guess I can make is something is off, maybe a cyst? To suddenly have an odd cycle. There’s definitely two lines on that hpt, I’d book in with you gyn asap for, minimum, a serial beta. You’re likely still too early to see anything but because the timing doesn’t make sense, I’d probably want a transvag scan for my sanity. FXed for a healthy pregnancy


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DobbyForever said:


> I had vanishing twin as well. My twin was partially absorbed vs expelled though before my dnc, but there was cramping and bleeding. But my pregnancy tests were progressing rapidly/as were my early betas. So I wouldn’t think you lost a twin or the test on the 21st would have been positive. I also can’t imagine you ovulating on CD 5 and a positive pregnancy test on CD 10. The timing doesn’t make sense. The only guess I can make is something is off, maybe a cyst? To suddenly have an odd cycle. There’s definitely two lines on that hpt, I’d book in with you gyn asap for, minimum, a serial beta. You’re likely still too early to see anything but because the timing doesn’t make sense, I’d probably want a transvag scan for my sanity. FXed for a healthy pregnancy

Thank you, I agree timing doesnt make sense at all x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

So ovulation test is lighter. Took 2 preg test one looks negative and other fainter than yesterday. I am now leaning towards faulty tests.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I will retry again later in the week but I think I am just going through ovulation rather than early pregnancy. Such a strange few weeks for me.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Did the hpt touch the opks at all?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

xxmyheartxx said:


> Did the hpt touch the opks at all?

No they never touched, pregnancy tests were not near ovulation test after being dipped.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pregnancy test on first post took awhile to fully clear.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

That is all of yesterdays dry now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear that. Honestly, I’d still let my ob know. That was awfully pink and strong to have been an evap and the off cycle, but yeah could have been wonky tests or evaps and you’re ovulating now. Would make sense since it’s about that time


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I am not pregnant. Ovulation tests got lighter and all other tests have been negative must have been some faulty ones.


----------



## HopefulPony

Sending love and support xxx


----------



## josephine3

What tests were they? I had some one steps a couple of months back that gave false positive lines just like those.. Was it other brands that gave you the negatives?


----------

